

Leaked video presentation of iPhone 5 + full specs! - stanislavb
http://www.arbuzion.ru/blog/apple/213.html

======
stanislavb
Why do you think it's fake?

~~~
marvinkennis
Grey background, not enough shine on the phone, English apps on a Swiss page,
slider doesn't have the right effect, I believe there is also no mention of 3G
or 4G on the specs page. And last but not least, the first second of the video
shows a non-apple url: Users/peter/desktop/iphone%205...

Other than that it's been made nicely and had its round of exposure around the
web :).

------
Karhan
debunked as fake

